

The Daily Mail used my photos despite my denying them permission - corin_
http://www.wonderlandblog.com/wonderland/2011/08/the-daily-mail-knowingly-and-commercially-used-my-photos-despite-my-denying-them-permission.html

======
jeffool
I wonder if sending a DMCA takedown notice to their provider would change
things.

